# 7mm mauser (7x57)



## jo_dawg69 (Oct 30, 2009)

i came across an old bolt action rifle that my father in law had stuck in the closet a few days ago. it is a belgian made argentinan 7mm mauser. has the old school flip saftey on the rear of the bolt. it is decent shape for being shoved in the closet and being an old military rifle. the stock has its beauty flaws but other than that it is a good gun. i found a half empty box of bullets and went out and shot it a few times. its an awesome caliber. low recoil, very accurate. the only problem i am having is finding more ammo for it. i have spoke with a few shops around town but no one stocks any of it. its kind of hard to find. not all the big companies make it, except for remington and hornady i think. anyone know of any place that does stock it? or does anyone have any info or knowledge about this particular type of rifle?


----------



## AR-Trvlr (Oct 30, 2009)

Ammo should be available.  The 7mm Mauser is also 7x57

www.ammunitiontogo.com lists it in stock - 

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/catalog1/index.php/cName/rifle-ammo-7mm-mauser


----------



## parolebear (Oct 30, 2009)

Outstanding caliber that has been hunted all over the world for the last 100+ years.  Any major sporting goods company will have 7x57 (7mm Mauser) ammo.  Both soft point for hunting and FMJ for blasting.  This was my first deer hunting rifle, paid $20 for a surplus K-98 that was sporterized.  Look under the links listed or Midway, Cabelas, Sportsman Guide and a real gun shop (Wal Mart is not a gun shop).


----------



## Cknerr (Oct 30, 2009)

I have seen lots of reloading dies for it on Ebay.


----------



## Swamp Man (Oct 30, 2009)

I shoot the 7X57 mauser in a model 1895.  This a "small ring" action and you should not shoot the Hornady 7X57 magnum loads in it.  Stick to the standard loads.  If your rifle is a "large ring" like the model 1898, then you will be o.k. with the Hornady loads.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 31, 2009)

And I would give it a real good scrubbing inside before I shot anything through that barrel , if it was sitting for so many years.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 1, 2009)

Double check and make sure that it is 7 X 57 and not 7.65 X 53, which was a popular Argentine round.

The 7.65 x 53 is commonly known as the "7.65 Argentine" which is why it is a good possibility, and the 7.65 X 53 originated (or was most popular in) Belgium, further making it a good possibility.


----------



## weagle (Nov 1, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Double check and make sure that it is 7 X 57 and not 7.65 X 53, which was a popular Argentine round.
> 
> The 7.65 x 53 is commonly known as the "7.65 Argentine" which is why it is a good possibility, and the 7.65 X 53 originated (or was most popular in) Belgium, further making it a good possibility.



+1 on that.  I don't recall there ever being an Argentine mauser chambered in 7mm.   If you have any of the brass you have fired through the gun you can check the necks quickly to see if they are expanded to 7.65mm (roughly .311)  A 7mm bullet should fit in the neck, but a 30 cal (30.06 .308 etc) shouldn't.  The fired brass will also have a diifferent shoulder angle if the gun is actually 7.65 argentine.

Weagle


----------



## polaris30144 (Nov 1, 2009)

7X57 ammo is not carried by most gun shops in the Kennesaw area. I have been to most of them to buy this round and a lot don't have a clue. A couple of guys tried to sell me 7mm Mag. I buy most of my ammo for my 7X57 from J&G sales, Midway and Georgia Arms.

http://www.jgsales.com/index.php/ammo-for-rifles/7mm-mauser-7x57-/cPath/12_447

http://www.midwayusa.com/browse/Bro...3&categoryId=9338&categoryString=653***690***


----------



## jo_dawg69 (Nov 2, 2009)

im pretty certain that it is the 7x57 because thats the only 7mm ammo in the house. and hes had this gun a long long time. i shot a couple of rounds through it before i cleaned it just because i was all excited about finding it. i did clean the crap out of if afterwards though. you wouldnt believe how nasty and corroded it was. the patches i swabbed with were blue and green when they came out the other end. but i got it super clean and shiny. thanks for the info fellas.


----------



## weagle (Nov 2, 2009)

jo_dawg69 said:


> im pretty certain that it is the 7x57 because thats the only 7mm ammo in the house. and hes had this gun a long long time. i shot a couple of rounds through it before i cleaned it just because i was all excited about finding it.



I would NOT make that assumption.  As a matter of fact I'd be pretty certain if it's an Argentine mauser it's chambered in 7.65 Argentine unless it is clearly marked otherwise.

The fact that it chambered and fired the 7x57 ammo is not an indication that it is chambered for that round.  

Weagle


----------



## jo_dawg69 (Nov 2, 2009)

bwm16ga said:


> Is it this:  http://www.surplusrifle.com/argentine1891/index.asp
> 
> OR this: http://www.surplusrifle.com/mauser93spanish/index.asp
> 
> ...



the pictures on these links look nothing like it, except for the bolt assembly. mine looks like a standard old bolt action rifle with a tapered barrel, its gets smaller around about halfway down the barrel. it may be a conversion. i need to post some pictures so you all can see it. that will probably help.


----------



## jo_dawg69 (Nov 2, 2009)

on the 1909 argentine i found also is a 30-06 that says its argentinan and also has the german inscriptions next to it it. it has the two hands shaking on the top of the reciever, and there is some sort of a stick or something with what looks like a mushroom on top. still havent figure out what it is. now the other doesnt have and markings other than numbers. there is a picture on the topside of the reciever, but its worn down, the best i can tell is that it is a crown. anyone local to canton that might could meet up and take a look at them?


----------



## weagle (Nov 2, 2009)

jo_dawg69 said:


> on the 1909 argentine i found also is a 30-06 that says its argentinan and also has the german inscriptions next to it it. it has the two hands shaking on the top of the reciever, and there is some sort of a stick or something with what looks like a mushroom on top. still havent figure out what it is. now the other doesnt have and markings other than numbers. there is a picture on the topside of the reciever, but its worn down, the best i can tell is that it is a crown. anyone local to canton that might could meet up and take a look at them?



 1909 Argentine mausers were originally chambered in 7.65 argentine, but were commonly rechamberd to 30.06.  Basically the importers just ran a 30.06 chamber reamer in and called it good.  Unfortunately the 7.65 is really about .311 so its a sloppy fit for the .308 bullets from a 30.06.

Weagle


----------



## Cknerr (Nov 3, 2009)

Been kinda lurking on this thread - now I am really getting curious! I am not too far from you in Acworth. If you are willing to do the work and dig through my books, you are welcome to give it a try. You can likely figure out what you have. I am a gunsmith, so all the stuff is here to dig into your rifle.  - I am the guy who has the Open Shop weekends.

Your rifle could be re-arsenald (kinda sorta) from spare parts sold to another country, sporterized,  who know what. Sounds mighty interesting though! Like to find out. 

My preference for building custom rifles are Mauser receivers.  They usually come attached to all sort of metal and wood that usually gets thrown out. What I have seen.....leave it to your imagination. Not much seems to be sacred!

Chris


----------



## roberto mervici (Nov 4, 2009)

Since Jo dawg69 already fire the rifle with a 7mm cartridge and claim that is accurate, I think is indeed chambered for the7mm (7x57) if a 7mm mauser is fired in a 7.65 argentine chamber:  1) the brass will be noticebly different than the original that went in due to the new fireform size, 2) it would not be accurate since the bullet will wooble out of the barrel.
Just compare a fired brass with a new cartridge 7x57 and if identical  you have your answer.
________
roberto


----------

